# Croatia vs Turkey



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

Would appreciate advice on which region offers superior sailing experience based on:

1) Wind conditions
2) Charter companies and boat condition
3) Local attractions
4) Cost

Many thanks - am considering a bareboat charter in 2014 summer and need help deciding.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

We chartered off the Carian coast (Datça peninsula) in Turkey June of this year, and out of Split, Croatia, last year. Both areas are terrific for sailing although quite different in terms of local atmosphere and sights. 

Wind conditions were quite similar with some days of 15-20 knts and some days with little wind. The first few days in Turkey we were beating against the prevailing westerly wind, which was quite exciting at times. Charter expenses were quite similar, with Turkey a couple hundred dollar more expensive for a slightly larger and newer boat. Having said that, the cost of living in Turkey was lower than along the Croatian coast, so provisioning and restaurants in Turkey were cheaper. We went with local charter companies (Perfect Sailing in Orhaniye, Turkey, Adriatic Yacht Charter in Kastella, Croatia) and the boat in Croatia was not as well maintained as the one in Turkey.

I found the general scenery spectacular, but quite similar between both areas. Croatia seems to have many more scenic (touristy) little ports, while the area where we were sailing in Turkey was quite remote and wild with just a few small villages. We did see the ruins of ancient Knidos at the tip of the Datça peninsula and anchored the boat in the harbor - definitely worth a visit. Turkey was less crowded, although we did see a few gulets. I was told that occasionally there is a Russian flotilla that takes over entire anchorages, but we never had any problems finding an anchorage or place to dock.

Bottom line, we enjoyed both places and would go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for such a complete reply! I am trying to book through Sunsail. Turkey at the moment is $2K cheaper than Croatia. Given your review of both it seems Turkey is the better bet if for no other reason than to have more space between boats! Thanks.


----------



## DavT (Nov 30, 2015)

For future references 
In Croatia, especialy the Dalmatia region there is plenty of thermal NW/W winds in the summer. Depending on the part of Dalmatia, the wind can range from a soft 10 to stronger 20 knots, somewhere in narrow passages even stronger, which is important to say because there are numerous islands here.
As for the sights, this part of Croatia is buit on ancient Greek and Roman towns, so there's a lot of forts, and beautiful architecture. There's a 1000 islands in Croatia, so the scenery is absolutely stunning.
As for the charter, you can charter a catamaran at croatiacatamaran.com , Catamaran charter Croatia, the prices differ from model to model(you can check the rates, and availability there)


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

DavT said:


> For future references
> In Croatia, especialy the Dalmatia region there is plenty of thermal NW/W winds in the summer. Depending on the part of Dalmatia, the wind can range from a soft 10 to stronger 20 knots, somewhere in narrow passages even stronger, which is important to say because there are numerous islands here.
> As for the sights, this part of Croatia is buit on ancient Greek and Roman towns, so there's a lot of forts, and beautiful architecture. There's a 1000 islands in Croatia, so the scenery is absolutely stunning.
> As for the charter, you can charter a catamaran at croatiacatamaran.com , Catamaran charter Croatia, the prices differ from model to model(you can check the rates, and availability there)


DavT,
Welcome to sailnet. Although your answer was very helpful, it's always a good idea to check the post date. You can dig up some pretty old posts


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

A friend chartered in Croatia last summer - loved it and can't wait to go back. Said all the prices were very good.


----------

